
Shortcut Learning in Deep Neural Networks - RichardRNN
https://arxiv.org/abs/2004.07780
======
tastroder
Interesting read.

Odd OT question: how did you end up including annotations in the bibliography?
I found that super useful but it's incredibly uncommon in what I normally
read.

